# kde desktop instalation

## Demmaro

Hallo ich habe mein gentoo Betriebssystem soweit Installiert will aber KDE Desktop benutzen. bei der Installation hatte ich das Profil kde schon ausgewählt. Im Handbuch wird man auf folgende Seite geschickt

```
http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml
```

Die ist aber auf Englisch.

gibt es ein Installationsanleitung von kde auch in deutsch ? 

mein Englisch ist nicht so gut

----------

## franzf

Auf gentoo-wiki.com gibts ne deutsche Anleitung:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KDE_SC_4

----------

## Demmaro

besten dank

----------

## Demmaro

Hallo habe ein Problem beim Hintergrunddienst zu starten . Ich habe die Pakete Installiert

```
# emerge kdebase-meta

 # emerge kde-meta

```

```
make.conf
```

bearbeitet

```
LINGUAS="de"
```

gesetzt

```
# emerge kde-l10n
```

durchgeführt. bei der Ausführung von

```
# rc-update add xdm
```

bekomme ich die meldung 

```
* rc-update: service 'xdm' does not exist
```

hab ich was vergessen zu Installieren ?

----------

## Max Steel

Das erklärt sich daraus: xorg-server muss händisch installiert werden.

Es gibt nämlich den Anwendungsfall KDE auf Kiste ohne direkt installierte Seat (Monitor/Tasta/Maus) als eine Art Terminalserver zu verwenden mittels XBMC.

Dann müssen zwar die X-Libs installiert sein. Aber nicht der X-Server an sich, der muss auf dem Ziel-Rechner laufen.

also emerge xorg-server und fertig  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

und hast du auch die /etc/conf.d/xdm bearbeitet?

dort sollte als Displaymanager kdm statt xdm stehen

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> also emerge xorg-server und fertig 

 

Naja, ich denke es kann nicht schaden sich an dem Server Configuration HOWTO zu orientieren, und Eingabegeräte und Grafikkarte auch passend einzurichten...  :Wink: 

----------

## Demmaro

```
 /etc/conf.d/xdm 
```

habe ich bearbeitet die war aber komplett leer hab dann den  Befehl rein geschrieben und gespeichert.

gibt es die The X Server Configuration HOWTO auch eine deutsche Anleitung mein English ist nicht ausreichend

ich habe es versucht

beim befehl

```
startx
```

bekomme ich  diese meldung

```
       to make sure that you have latest version.

Markers: (--) Probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Mar 11 08:50:34 2012

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "Intel" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Nodrivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.org Foundation support

   at http://wiki.x.org

 for help

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information

Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error
```

für mehr Information habe ich die Xorg.0.log ausgelesen

```
more /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[2133.945]

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

[2133.946] X Protocol Version 11, Revision0

[2133.946] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 x86_64 Gentoo

[2133.946] Current Operating System: Linux tux 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Sat Feb 

25 16:01:08 Local time zone must be set --see zic x86_64

[2133.946] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real-root=dev/sda3

[2133.946] Build Date: 10 March 2012 04:52:09PM

[2133.947] 

[2133.947] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[2133.947]   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org 

   to make sure thet you have the latest vesrion

[2133.947] Markers: (--) Probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[2133.948] (==) Log fil: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun mar 11 8:50:34 2012

[2133.948] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[2133.948] (==) No Layout section. Using thze first Screen section.

[2133.949] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[2133.949] (**) :-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[2133.949] (**) :  :-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[2133.949] No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[2133.949] (==) Automatically adding devices

[2133.949] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[2133.949] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[2133.949]   Entry deleted from font path.

[2133.949] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist. 

[2133.949]   Entry deleted from font path.

[2133.949] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[2133.949]   Entry deleted from font path.

[2133.949] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[2133.949]   Entry deleted from font path.

[2133.949] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[2133.949]   Entry deleted from font path.

[2133.949] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[2133.949]   Entry deleted from font path.

[2133.949] (==) Fontpath set to:

[2133.949] (==) ModulPath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[2133.949] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disalbe AutoAddDevices.

[2133.949] (II) Loader magic: 0x7ceac0

[2133.949] (II) Module ABI versions:

[2133.949]   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[2133.949]   X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[2133.949]   X.Org XInput driver: 13.0

[2133.949]   X.Org Server Extension :5.0

[2133.950] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:17c0:10d2 rev 18, Mem @ 

0xfb400000/4194304, 0xd0000000//268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f080/8

[2133.950] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0a72:17c0:10d2 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456,

0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, Bios @ 0x????????/524288

[2133.950] (II) Load Module: "extmod"

[2133.950] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[2133.950] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[2133.950]   compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[2133.950]   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[2133.950]   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[2133.950] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[2133.950] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[2133.950] (II) Loading extension Xfree86-DGA

[2133.950] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[2133.950] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[2133.950] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[2133.950] (II) Loading extension X-resource

[2133.950] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[2133.950] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[2133.950] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[2133.950]   compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[2133.950]   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[2133.950]   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[2133.950] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[2133.950] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[2133.950] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[2133.950] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[2133.950]   compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[2133.950]   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[2133.950] (==) AIGLX enabled

[2133.950] (II) Loading extension GLX

[2133.950] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[2133.950] (II) Loading /usr(lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[2133.950] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[2133.950]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.13.0

[2133.950]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[2133.950]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[2133.950] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[2133.950] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[2133.950] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extension/libdri.so

[2133.950] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[2133.950]   compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

2133.950]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[2133.951] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[2133.951] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[2133.951] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[2133.951] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[2133.951]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.2.0

[2133.951]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[2133.951] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[2133.951] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[2133.951] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[2133.951] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured drievr 2

[2133.951] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[2133.951] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[2133.951] (WW) Warning, couldn`t open module intel

[2133.951] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[2133.951] (II) Unloading intel

[2133.951] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

[2133.951] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[2133.951] (WW) Warning Couldn`t open module vesa

[2133.951] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[2133.951] (II) Unloading vesa

[2133.951] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" ( module does not exist, 0)

[2133.952] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[2133.952] (WW) Warning, couldn`t open module fbdev

[2133.952] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[2133.952] (II) Unloading fbdev

[2133.952] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[2133.952] (EE) No drivers available.

[2133.952]

Fatalserver error:

[2133.952] no screens found

[2133.952]

Please consult the The X.org Foundation support

   at hhtp://wiki.x.org

for help.

[2133.955] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information

```

ich war immer als root angemeldet

----------

## Max Steel

Hier gehts zum deutschen Tut. Xorg Server Configuration HOWTO

Auf alle Fälle fehlt bei dir der passende Videotreiber.

und wahrscheinlich auch der input (eingabe) Treiber (ich empfehle: evdev und für Laptops zusätzlich synaptics (für das Touchpad)

Wie du diese installierst wird im HOWTO beschrieben.

(2 Variablen in der make.conf)

----------

## Demmaro

danke für den link

bin bis zum Punkt Starten von HAL

angekommen und beim befehl

```
# /etc/init.d/hald start
```

bekomme ich folgendes geschrieben

```
-bash: /etc/init.d/hald: No such file or directory
```

die Datei oder Verzeichnis wurde nicht gefunden

hab ich was vergessen zu installieren?

----------

## nowo

Ach ja. Das ist ein Problem an den deutschen Dokumentationen: Sie sind gnadenlos veraltet und es gibt nicht genug Leute, die sich drum kümmern. Die HAL wird mittlerweile gar nicht mehr unterstützt. Mit der deutschen Doku kommst du da nicht weiter. Du musst dich wohl oder übel durch die englische quälen.

----------

## Demmaro

gut zu wissen das die nicht aktualisiert werden 

wie kann ich den x server deinstallieren ich habs nun schon mehrmals probiert zu installieren und x server müsste jetzt mehrfach drauf sein

----------

## nowo

Unwahrscheinlich. Einfach drüberinstallieren, sofern du eine andere USE-, INPUT_DEVICES- oder VIDEO_CARDS-Variable verwenden willst.

----------

## Demmaro

hab jetzt öfters probiert die Treiber zu Installieren es klappt nicht ich bin folgender maßen vorgegangen

bevor ich anfange eine Beschreibung meines vorgangs zu beschreiben muss ich noch mitteilen das mein Laptop zwei Grafikkarten hat

```
lspci

00:02.0 VGA Compatible controller: Intel Corporation core processor Integrated graphics Controller (rev 12)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)

```

Kernelkonfiguration

```
Device Drivers --->

Input device support --->

<*>  Event interface

Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

    Support for frame buffer devices --->   # Ist alles deaktiviert außer 

[*] Enable firmware EDID

Console display driver support --->

      -*-  Framebuffer Console Support

      -*- Map the Console to the primary display device

      [*] Support for the Framebuffer Con
```

sole Decorations

für die Intel karte:

```
Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

    /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) --->

    <*>  AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU Gart support

    <*>  Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

    <M> SiS Chipset support

    <M> Via chipset support

    Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

<*> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics              # der Rest ist deaktiviert

<*>    Enable modesetting on intel by default

```

Für Nvidia karte

```
(Enable DRM)

Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

  <*>  Direct Rendering Manager --->

        <*> DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU

Device Drivers --->

  Staging drivers --->

  [ ]  Exclude Staging drivers from being built

  <*>    Nouveau (nVidia) cards

 <*>  Support for backlight control      # der Rest ist deaktiviert
```

danach gespeichert und den Befehl ausgeführt

```
# make && make modules_install
```

```
/etc/make.conf   
```

    # bearbeitet

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"
```

Anzeige aller vorhandenen Treiberoptionen

```

# emerge -pv xorg-drivers

```

Installation von Xorg

```

# echo "x11-base/xorg-server udev" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

```
# emerge xorg-server
```

am ende bekamm ich folgende mitteilung

```
* Running elibtoolize in xorg-server-1.11.2/

* We've already benn run in this tree; you should

* avoid this possible (perhaps by filing a bug

>>> Auto_cleaning packages..

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

* GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

```
# env-update

# source /etc/profile
```

Starten von X

```
startx
```

da bekomme ich die melung siehe oben 

```
more /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
```

Vielleicht kann jemand den Fehler entdecken 

KDE Ist schon Installiert hatte es vorher gemacht bevor ich wusste das man auch den X Server installieren musste

----------

## franzf

Lass mich raten: der Monitor hängt an der intel-Karte? Denn du baust gerade nur den nouveau-Treiber. Mach mal noch ein "intel" in die VIDEO_CARDS, und bau xorg-drivers neu.

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau intel"
```

```
emerge -1 xorg-drivers
```

----------

## Demmaro

Ja die nvidia grafikkarte wird nur bei system last dazu geschaltet

hab die make.conf bearbeitet

 den treiber mit emerge installiert

am ende der instalation kamm  die meldung das der treiber für die

```
 <*>  Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)

         i915 driver

    [*]    Enable modesetting on intel by default

 
```

ist die ist bei mir im kernel nicht installiert den die unten angegebene Intel 830M..........

ist im kernel bei mir nicht vorhanden  

```
Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

    <*>  Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)

         i915 driver

    [*]    Enable modesetting on intel by default
```

ich mein ich hätte die aber dort schonmal gesehen sicher bin ich mir nicht 

weis jemand wie ich das wieder hinbekomme das ich die im kernel wieder sichtbar habe

----------

